# Aquaclear 4000 powerhead.



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm currently looking at buying an Aquaclear 4000 powerhead on ebay. I've been trying to do some research before I buy, but coming up with nothing.

Has this model been discontinued? It pushes up to 369 gallons per hour. Is this good for a 75 gallon tank???

It seems that the 4000 is the same thing as the Aquaclear 70 and the 802.









Someone help me. I'm confused with all this stuff.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I believe they are discontinued, maybe just redesigned and given a different number.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

That makes sense. Does anyone know if this is the UK model? Some websites are suggesting that this model doesn't run off of 110V.

I e-mailed the seller and am waiting for a reply. I just don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

i got a few of them,work fine,it is a older model.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> i got a few of them,work fine,it is a older model.
> [snapback]948522[/snapback]​


Right, but are you in the United States?? Is this a US model or wired for overseas???


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

yes i live in the USA,want a pic of one run running in a tank ?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I've got one too, it's a good powerhead. Is the seller in the US or overseas? If he's here it'll be for our power rating for sure.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks alot for the info, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I have 2 of the 802's and 1 901 with the filter attachments on them and I love them.


----------

